# Open the gas tank?



## thejbru (Jan 28, 2019)

I feel like a complete idiot. Went to use my Craftsman 26" snow thrower (model 247.886940) this morning. First thing was to check the gas tank, so I grab the cap and turn to the left ... and it won't budge. I don't remember any special trick to opening it. I try turning to the right, thinking maybe at about 0° F, some moisture got in the threads and froze. It turns to the right with a ratcheting sound. OK, I think, there must be something to disengage the ratchet so I can open this and clear my driveway. The only thing I see is a small, black plastic loop that looks like it's meant to keep the cap attached once it's open. Still, I press on it and try to open the gas cap again. No dice. I go inside and RTFM: no information about any kind of "safety" feature with the gas cap. I search the Internet and don't find any information.

So now I come to you, kind snowblowerforum.com members for the kind of advice that will make me slap my forehead and shout "Doh!" Thanks in advance.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* More than likely it got cross threaded on there. EAT YOUR WHEATIES and keep on trying. ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Lefty loosey, righty tighty. Like Todd said, eat your wheaties.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

big pair of channel lock plyers


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

Are you positive your machine has the OEM gas cap?
Is the cap child proof? Spinning freely when you unscrew - then push down when turning counterclockwise.
Has your machine been stored outside exposed to weather during an ice event and its remained below freezing since? 
Materials shrink at different rates when exposed to extreme cold. Was it warm out the last time you tightened the gas cap and now it’s 0°? 
Did you put anything between the cap and tank to prevent moisture entering?
Is the cap simply on too tight?
Did you cross thread the cap?

Do you need to man up and unscrew that cap regardless of the reason? Yep.

Consider using mechanical advantage if you don’t have the muscles. A shop rag around the cap to prevent marring and a pair of slip-joint pliers will get it off.

Best of luck.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

jar opener for added leverage


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

whatever you do, DON"T use a torch on it.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Gas caps are fairly cheap and can be replaced but if the threading on the fuel tank neck is stripped that is not so good. Might need to purchase a new fuel tank if that is the case.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Looking at parts drawing it appears to be plastic tank and cap. If one or both items threads are bad it won't lift when turned. I'd try the channel lock and lift while turning. If it won't come off then a hacksaw blade or something to split it open.


----------

